# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Đón tết ở Úc Châu

## Golden Tours

*Tham Quan Du Lịch Úc Châu*
*Xem Lễ Hội Pháo Hoa Đón Giao Thừa Tại Cầu Cảng Sydney*


*MELBOURNE – BACCHUS MARSH – BALARRAT*
*– CANBERRA – SYDNEY – BLUE MOUNTAIN*


*7 ngày – 6 đêm*

Hãy cùng Golden Tours hội ngộ với người thân, bạn bè trên đất Úc trong thời khắc thiêng liêng của đất trời. Cùng nhau hồi hộp đếm ngược thời gian để rồi vỡ òa trong hạnh phúc khi cùng người thân, bạn bè và du khách bốn phương hòa mình trong bài hát “Happy New Year” được vang lên dưới bầu trời đêm Sydney rực rỡ sắc màu trong niềm vui, hi vọng về một năm mới tốt đẹp, bình an hạnh phúc.



*NGÀY 1: TP. HCM – MELBOURNE:*


Hướng dẫn viên Công ty Golden Tours đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Melbourne. Qua đêm trên máy bay.



*NGÀY 2: MELBOURNE (Ăn trưa, tối)
*-    Đến sân bay Melbourne, Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi tham quan:
•     *Nhà thờ St. Patrick, Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh (Shrine of remembrance).*




•     *Quảng trường Liên bang (Federation Square), ga phố Flinders, Arts Centre.*






Quảng trường Liên Bang
-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan: 
•     *Chụp hình bên ngoài Tòa nhà Eureka Skydeck* – Tòa nhà cao 88 tầng với hệ thống thang máy nhanh nhất Nam bán cầu. Quý khách sẽ có một góc nhìn không gì sánh được về toàn cảnh thành phố Melbourne và cảnh vật xung quanh khi lên tầng đỉnh quan sát nghệ thuật hiện đại của tòa nhà. (chi phí tự túc).





•    *Cầu cảng Riverside Quay*

•    *Chợ Queen Victoria*: là trái tim và linh hồn của Melbourne với hơn 600 sạp bán đủ loại hàng hóa từ trái cây, rau quả, thực phẩm đến đồ lưu niệm, thời trang và hàng thủ công.





-    Dùng bữa tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ đêm ở Melbourne



*NGÀY 3: MELBOURNE – BACCHUS MARSH – BALLARAT – MELBOURNE (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi thăm:

•    *Vườn trái cây Bacchus Marsh*, tự tay hái và mua trái cây chín mọng tại đây (chi phí tự túc)
•    *Xưởng sản xuất rượu vang St. Annes Winery
*-    Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. Khởi hành tham quan thị trấn Ballarat - thị trấn đã diễn ra cơn sốt đào vàng dữ dội năm 1850 với những ngôi nhà mang kiến trúc đặc trưng của bang Victoria.

•    *Đồi Mỏ Vàng Sovereign*, nơi tái hiện quang cảnh đào vàng của dân nhập cư hay đến suối đãi vàng với những dụng cụ đãi vàng thô sơ.





•    *Bảo tàng Vàng* – nơi trưng bày và giới thiệu những hình ảnh, tư liệu lịch sử của thị trấn Ballarat khi những vỉ vàng đầu tiên được khám phá.
-    Về Melbourne ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


*NGÀY 4: MELBOURNE – CANBERRA – SYDNEY (Ăn ba bữa)
*-   Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tự do sắp xếp hành lý, trả phòng.
-   Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Canberra – thủ đô, trung tâm hành chính và chính trị của Úc. Đến nơi, tham quan một vòng thành phố:

•    *Con đường Đại sứ quán*

•    *Đài tưởng niệm và bảo tàng chiến tranh*.





•    *Hồ Burley Griffin* nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Canberra, rộng khoảng 6,6 km2. Một bên hồ còn có cột nước Captain Cook Memorial Jet, nếu được mở hết cỡ có thể đạt độ cao 147m.






•    *Công viên Commonwealth*




-    Khởi hành đi Sydney ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.



*NGÀY 5: SYDNEY – ĐÓN GIAO THỪA XEM BẮN PHÁO HOA (Ăn ba bữa)
*-     Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan:

•     *Bãi biển Bondi*: một trong những bãi biển nổi tiếng nhất nước Úc, và được ghé thăm nhiều nhất ở Sydney.
•     *Cầu Harbour* – một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Sydney được khánh thành năm 1932, dài hơn 1km và đã từng là kiến trúc cao nhất Sydney.






•    *Chụp hình Nhà hát Opera Sydney* (Sydney Opera House)




•    *Mrs. Macquarie’s Seat*: nằm ở Mũi Macquarie, đây là khối đá sa thạch được tù nhân đục đẽo vào năm 1810 để vợ Thống Đốc Macquarie đến đây ngắm cảnh. Ngồi trên ghế có thể nhìn bao quát toàn bộ Vịnh Sydney tuyệt đẹp.





•   *Bảo tàng hải dương học Sealife Aquarium* – một trong những bể cá lớn nhất thế giới, là nơi sinh sống của hơn 6000 loài động vật biển đặc trưng của vùng biển Úc với đường ống tham quan bằng thủy tinh dài 145m nằm sâu dưới lòng cảng biển Darling.





-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều tham quan:
•   Lên du thuyền tham quan cầu cảng Sydney.
-   Sau khi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách tự do ra Cầu cảng Sydney hòa mình vào lễ hội bắn pháo hoa, đếm đồng hồ ngược đón thời khắc giao thừa chuyển giao năm mới đầu tiên trên thế giới.



*NGÀY 6:  SYDNEY – BLUE MOUNTAINS – SYDNEY (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan:
•    *Công viên động vật hoang dã Featherdale Wildlife Park*: nơi nuôi dưỡng hơn 2.200 động vật thuộc 330 loài khác nhau, các loài tiêu biểu của Úc như gấu koala, kangaroo, thú mỏ vịt, chim cánh cụt Fairy Penguins, cá sấu nước mặn…





-    Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục đến vườn quốc gia Blue Mountains, được UNESCO công nhận Di sản thế giới vào năm 2000. Quý khách sẽ tham quan khu này bằng 1 trong 3 phương tiện:
•    *Scenic Skyway*: di chuyển bằng xe trượt qua các vách núi đá và thưởng ngoạn cảnh rừng nhiệt đới qua sàn kính Scenic Skyway. Chiêm ngưỡng các thác Katoomba, ba ngọn tháp bằng đá Three sisters và thung lũng Jamison tuyệt đẹp với tầm nhìn 360o. Dừng ở trạm phía đông để đến với trạm quan sát toàn thung lũng Echo Point.

•    *Scenic Cableway*: khám phá tầm nhìn toàn cảnh Blue Mountains từ cáp treo, với thung lũng Jamison, ba ngọn tháp đá Three sisters, Orphan Rock, đỉnh Solitary và các thác Katoomba. Sau khi dừng ở trạm cuối, đoàn tản bộ qua rừng nhiệt đới Jurassic.





•  * Scenic Railway*: trải nghiệm khám phá Blue Mountains với chuyến đường sắt trên không. Thưởng ngoạn cảnh rừng nhiệt đới với núi đá và thung lũng Jamison tuyệt đẹp. Sau khi dừng ở trạm cuối, đoàn tản bộ qua rừng nhiệt đới Jurassic
-   Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.



*NGÀY 7: SYDNEY – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá dịch vụ: 63.900.000 VNĐ/khách*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*

*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay như chương trình 

-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 8.900.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)

-    Lệ phí visa Úc.

-    Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).

-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 

-    Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.

-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.

-    Phí dịch thuật hồ sơ công chứng

-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.




*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)

-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….

-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 10.500.000 VNĐ.

-    Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 130.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.



*Ghi chú:*
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.

-    Trong trường hợp đoàn đã khởi hành, vì bất kỳ lý do gì mà Quý khách tham dự tour tách đoàn hoặc bỏ dịch vụ thì các khoản chi phí dịch vụ sẽ không được hoàn trả.

-    Vì lý do an ninh và bảo hiểm tại nước sở tại, vì vậy nếu Quý khách không đặt dịch vụ trước sẽ không được phép lên xe và hưởng dịch vụ tour.

-    Trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ: 6.500.000 VNĐ/khách.

-    Nếu đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách, giá dịch vụ phụ thu: 4.000.000 VNĐ/khách.



*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*


*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

